# Hay Auction Today - Video



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Change of pace for Machinery Pete today....I covered a HAY auction in Litchfield, MN. I was curious to gauge the RISING hay prices...similar to what I'm seeing with RISING used farm equipment values. Here's Youtube video of today's hay auction:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Greg. That was refreshing to watch a hay auction from MN.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Fairly high prices for low test values on that hay.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool.....never seen a hay auction.....thanks


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Boy I wish I could get that kind of money for cow hay.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The hay prices are rising here but nothing like that. About 2.5 times what Iam getting


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never saw a hay auction before. It was very different. In our Market Bulletin Bermuda Small Square Bales Good/Premium $180-260 a ton, Large Round Bales Good/Premium $120-160 a ton. Bahia Square Bales Premium $200 ton and Fair $ 140 a ton. While passing some farms in our town there is still a lot of round bales left stacked up in fields. The round bales did not sell like it has been selling in the past . I bale square bales. I can not bale enough hay to keep up with the needs of my customers. Around my area a lot of of people are getting out of the square baleing and going to the round baleing. Less labor with the round bales.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Neat, I've never seen one either. Thanks!


----------

